# Bite Or Disease In Eye?



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

hello all, yesterday watching my RBP, I see that one of them has something wrong with his eye, not whether it be a bite or a disease, can anyone help please? I have some pictures here



















































meanwhile i increase the temp at 38° and add some salt for help, what you think?
my tank is an 240 liters, internal filtration, weekly changes of water (30%), driftwood, no plants


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

Can you get a side shot? It looks likes what happened to my red when he slammed his eye into a sharp piece of driftwood. Ended up healing in a few weeks.


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

anyone has experience with this? the eye don´t looks bad, only is the thing that you see in the pics


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ive seen something similar to this and it looks like the tissue on the outside of the eye is cut. Bump up the tamp and add a bit of salt and it should go away. Just watch it to make sure there's no fungus or anything happening.. Like said, can you get a flank shot under better lighting?


----------

